# Air Conditioning on a 28ft ODay?



## KTMCD

We love staying aboard but are beginning to think we should explore AC for use while we are in our slip. Any suggestions from other smaller sailboat owners (other than suggesting we are wimps?). We already use multiple fans but it is the humidity--thanks!


----------



## mdbee

Iv'e been having some idle thoughts about the same thing. There are the "marine" options that fit into the forward hatch, the standard small window home units that people adapt to hatches and companion ways and the "portable" ac units that can go inside, running the exhaust hose to the outside.

The last one has caught my attention. The main issue is finding a good reliable model. The reviews can vary a lot on the same model. The other issue is how they get rid of the evaporated water. Some only have a pan that needs to be emptied, others have a drain than can be run to the bilge / drain etc. Some brands say the moisture is taken care of through the exhaust (hot air duct to the outside) I question how well that works in a high humidity area.

The marine units look good but cost more. The window units are the cheapest but require more work to adapt them to a boat (and may look a bit less refined) The portable ones are hidden from the outside and can stay in place when sailing.


----------



## QuickMick

while this wont help with the humidity, i do find it very useful.
Windscoop™ Ventilating Sail by Davis

there is an emerson quietcool installed in the vee berth, but it is kind of a big pain to install and mine is on her last legs im afraid.... so

for the _really_ hot days i fire this off:
Carry-On Portable Air Conditioners - Marine Boat
and it does a fine job


----------



## sawingknots

i think almost everyone is having a tough time of it right now,i have a wind funnel but theres not much wind here in the hills,also my marina just got its electricity supply shut off so not even a fan,better days are coming[ i hope]


----------



## RTB

After another steamy night trying to sleep on the boat last weekend, I bought one of these Amazon.com: Haier CPRB08XCJ 8000-BTU Portable Air Conditioner: Kitchen & Dining... Man, I must be getting soft! But I'll say, we had a great night's sleep Sunday night.

I picked this up at the Super Target for $299.00. It is only 8000 BTU's, but the wife got up to change the setting during the night because she was too cold. I'm not sure how well it will cool during the daytime, but we spend little time inside the boat then anyway. It stows away easily in the V-Berth when not in use. I did not like the idea of a window unit stuck in the companionway or on top of the boat.

This unit has auto evaporation, so no need to empty water from the unit. You will need to run the hot exhaust to the outside. There is a fairly long expandable hose included. We already had a foamboard piece that fit in the companionway left by the PO. I got out a fillet knife and cut a hole for the hose to exit through so we could use it that night. I am going to buy a piece of wood to replace the bottom board that I can attach the hose to when the unit will be in use. It does draw 15 amps, so be careful what else you plan to use when the a/c is running.

This is a reasonable/affordable way to stay comfortable if you don't have the boat bucks to spend on an actual marine unit. I still feel a bit guilty though. I could have had those new halyards...but when I mentioned the idea about the ac unit to the wife, she said "let's go buy one"! Gotta keep the woman happy, right?


----------



## QuickMick

not to get off topic, but why the heck did the marinas elec get shut off?


----------



## sawingknots

its an old mom&pop marina on the tn.river,the tn.valley authority[tva]suddenly decided that the marinas electric wiring wasn't up to code,lol and i agree,the owner hasn't updated anything in yrs--------sorry for the thread hyjack


----------



## deniseO30

RTB,
those portable units make allot of sense! (imho) less dangerous then trying to navigate a window unit in the companion way or front hatch. they are very very efficient also. The only bad thing would be it rolling around when under sail.

your friendly neiborhood hvac girl


----------



## RTB

As I mentioned, it does stow under the v-berth, but not securely, so I need to figure a way to secure it when underway. That can be accomplished any number of ways.


----------



## chef2sail

We have one of the cruise air hatch units bought 6 years ago. It stores under the filler of our V berth when inderwya. We always have a breeze when anchored out, but in our slip or when traveling it has been the difference bewtween us using the boat or not.

It stows easily never moves aorund underway, and is never in the way as what goes under most people V berth fillers?

We have a rountine for ptting it in the front v berth hatch. We have amused people in marina we have stayed in as my wife and I have a 5 minute choreographed routine. Open the hatch. She gets the spinaker halyard. we attach it around one of the units handles ( it weighs 70 pounds but is bulky and unweilding to lift or carry). She cranks the halyard around a winch while i guide it up through the hatch it emerges from below and the drops right into place. 5 minutes tops. Runs on 110 AC from one of the boats outlets or off a 30 adapter cord off of a 50 amp splitter. We were thinking of even getting a small HOnda quiet EU2000 and running it at anchor, but quite frankly have never neede it at anchor. Why sweat and be uncomfortable, it has allowed us to go to our boat every Friday evening and cools our 35 footer fine.the V is like an icebox Hella fans bring the cool air to the rest of the cabins. When the unit dies I will probably put a marine reverse cycle on in with ducts.

Dave


----------



## chris31519

Dometic - Cruise-Air used to make a portable sea water cooled unit packed into a Samsonite suitcase. 7,000 BTU, about 40lbs and very compact and almost silent ( I have one). You might find one second hand.

Alternatively get one of their units and build it in underneath the V-berth. More expensiive, but on a 28 ft boat space is a premium. Cruisair DX Self Contained Air Conditioning and Heating Systems - Marine Boat You can get the same units cheaper on eBay (new).

I have a Honda EU1000i but I find it still too noisy at anchor (I hate to to this to people anchoring nearby). I made a noise proof box but then have problems with heat dissipation. I still find a wind scoop best out of the marina, or fans if there is no wind.


----------



## JonnyQuest

*Just fired up my 12yr old Cruisair--still works!*

It came withe the boat and looked like it hasn't been used in years--probably hasn't. Anyway, fired it up yesterday and it still works like a charm. I hear they can be found on ebay, etc for 200-300 used.

Compared to the portable ones on wheels, mine weighs a ton! Bigger, unwieldily, and takes up a huge amount of room stowed away in my O27. Won't make it through the doors to the v-berth, so it goes in one of the berths under the cockpit--need to get a canvas tarp to place it on though.

If I didn't have this one, I'd look into the new ones on rollers mentioned by others earlier.

PS- I need to get the hatch cover bag that seals the hatch while in use. West Marine wants something crazy like $250 or so. I think I'll figure out how to make it myself and save the pennies.


----------



## catamariner

Glad it works! The boat we just bought comes with A/C installed and an all-electric galley, guess they were not planning on much time at anchor


----------



## chris31519

If you have the funds a properly installed sea water system is small,light and almost silent. You can build it into a tiny space. SOmething like this would be ideal for your boat: 40 lbs, runs from a Honda EU1000i or inverter if you have the amp-hours

Marine Air Conditioner - Mermaid -Boat air conditioning: eBay Motors (item 110282610358 end time Aug-13-10 07:10:17 PDT)


----------



## trisstan87

When I go to Marinas looking at boats I sometimes see the ones with the window units hanging out. I think it is atheistically unpleasing, it really takes away from the boats beauty. Lots of good options here though, I don;t think you will have much trouble.


----------



## Imike28

I've been looking into ac units for my islander 28 and I'm leaning towards a self contained unit.And run it off of electricity at the slip or on a eu2000 generator.with this all said I'm in the same boat.


----------



## QuickMick

i just replaced a window unit that is mounted in the vee berth, the only thing is you need a blower (you can see one hanging down--lol--not where it is supposed to be) to recirc the air.. it does a good job. esp w/the door shut.


----------

